# Ceiling fan box for T grid ceiling..



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, it ain't fun. Cut the grid (if it's not a main), use allthread to hang a box like you would in the center of the tile, then use grid wire to pull the grid back into place.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

Use a fan pancake "box". Mount the box directly to the grid with the outer holes open to the ceiling above. Mount a piece of strut to the structure above centered over the box. Drop two pieces of 1/4" rod down to the two holes and bolt up tight. Make sure the two tiles over the holes where the rod are dropping down are in place so you can put the rod through the tile first then into the box.

Hopefully the canopy for the fan is deep enough to cover the box, if not then you made need to use a cheap medallion to give you the depth you need to cover the box.

I don't know if I explained that well enough but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've bumped into that request before, but I never found a good solution. I often thought some manufacturer would have a winner of a product if they could come up with a simple solution to that. I envisioned something like a saddle box that would have four cutouts to fit down over the track.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.erico.com/public/library/Fixing/LT23122.pdf

512HDFM70
the BEST solution.
simple!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Build structure above the ceiling and support is from that, or a long down rod coming from the real ceiling.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

built a million different things-
cut a piece of plywood and lay it on top on the ceiling pad before you build a structure and hang a box. this makes for the best installation........

or just use the caddu product. i just wired a restaurant with about 25 of em in a drop ceiling.

caddy product is a no brainer


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jsb said:


> built a million different things-
> cut a piece of plywood and lay it on top on the ceiling pad before you build a structure and hang a box. this makes for the best installation........
> 
> or just use the caddu product. i just wired a restaurant with about 25 of em in a drop ceiling.
> ...


What Caddy product do you use to mount a fan at the intersection of ceiling grid?


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

jsb said:


> http://www.erico.com/public/library/Fixing/LT23122.pdf
> 
> 512HDFM70
> the BEST solution.
> simple!


 How would this work at the cross ?:blink: Great solution for a suspended ceiling in the tile itself!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> ...Great solution for a suspended ceiling in the tile itself!!


Yeah, that Caddy product puts me in mind of the tile bridge you use to mount speakers in ceilings.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, well, i thought they just meant the intersection because that seams to be the most logical place-or at least the strongest


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

shirley they can get it in the tile


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jsb said:


> shirley they can get it in the tile


Don't call me Shirley. :laughing:

I'm sure it's humanly possible, but as you probably well know, customers are often very picky about exactly where lights and fans get hung. After that, it's up to us electricians to figure out a way to compliantly meet their specs.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

shirley,
as long as it isnt a main, with a couple t's you can make it not on the "intersection"


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Never seen the Caddy product, but Arlington Industries also makes a product for doing exactly this, it's a little bit of a beast, and I don't think it's terribly cheap, but it's made to do exactly what you want to do. I also know I happen to have a couple down in the basement of our warehouse.
http://www.arlcatalog.com/Fan_Specialty/Steel%20Fan%20Fixture%20Box%20Kits%20for%20Suspended%20Ceilings.htm
**edit**
Ok, misread the initial post, to hang it from the X in the grid, I dunno, I believe it's Progress Lighting that makes an octagon box notched to fit over the intersection of the grid, but I don't believe it's at all fan rated... And then you'd still need to figure out something to stabilize it for the vibration of the fan.
You could always go the route of whoever hung an exit sign I had to replace a while back. Instead of a T-bar, the guy used the cover off of a 4' strip-light and just ran a couple zip-screws up into it...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Don't call me Shirley. :laughing:
> 
> I'm sure it's humanly possible, but as you probably well know, customers are often very picky about exactly where lights and fans get hung. After that, it's up to us electricians to figure out a way to compliantly meet their specs.


That is exactly the problem.. everything centers on the main ceiling grid and they want (2) fans on the intersecting main and ties


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jsb said:


> http://www.erico.com/public/library/Fixing/LT23122.pdf
> 
> 512HDFM70
> the BEST solution.
> simple!


 
I can do that with (2) 2X4's and a fan rated box.

They want it centered on the main grid


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I can do that with (2) 2X4's and a fan rated box.
> 
> They want it centered on the main grid


Would you be able to suspend a pancake box under the grid,centered, and suspended by 1/4 inch allthread rod? Then feed through a KO.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sub contract new ceiling.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

FragElectric said:


> Use a fan pancake "box". Mount the box directly to the grid with the outer holes open to the ceiling above. Mount a piece of strut to the structure above centered over the box. Drop two pieces of 1/4" rod down to the two holes and bolt up tight. Make sure the two tiles over the holes where the rod are dropping down are in place so you can put the rod through the tile first then into the box.
> 
> Hopefully the canopy for the fan is deep enough to cover the box, if not then you made need to use a cheap medallion to give you the depth you need to cover the box.
> 
> I don't know if I explained that well enough but I hope you get the idea.




That would work. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Would you be able to suspend a pancake box under the grid,centered, and suspended by 1/4 inch allthread rod? Then feed through a KO.


Problem with that is the fan canopy would be sticking down 5/8" from the ceiling grid.

It has to be a tight fit like it was a regular drywall ceiling.

Next to impossible, why they called me


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jsb said:


> shirley,
> as long as it isnt a main, with a couple t's you can make it not on the "intersection"


Yes, indeed, I've gotten away with that in a few places. I can see a few people potentially getting bothered by that, though. Very often, the grid layout is part of the overall architectural plan, and rearranging the grid in a certain area might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tell em to tear the house down so they can rebuild it 1' over one way and 1' over the other way, then it will be in the center of a 2x2


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> tell em to tear the house down so they can rebuild it 1' over one way and 1' over the other way, then it will be in the center of a 2x2


That's what I'm saying. Stimulate the economy :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Problem with that is the fan canopy would be sticking down 5/8" from the ceiling grid.
> 
> It has to be a tight fit like it was a regular drywall ceiling.
> 
> Next to impossible, why they called me


What color is the canopy?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> tell em to tear the house down so they can rebuild it 1' over one way and 1' over the other way, then it will be in the center of a 2x2


Great idea.. I will wind up on Holmes on Homes.

All the HO wanted was (2) ceiling fans centered on the basement trac and now they are building a new house 12" off center :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> What color is the canopy?


Antique brass


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Antique brass


At this point, I don't have a remedy. I was thinking of some sort of a small ring to camouflage it. If you can think it...it can be done. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Holesaw the middle out of an Arlington MB-8. That makes a really nice 5/8" thick medallion, 8" in diameter. Won't look bad at all on a white drop ceiling.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Great idea.. I will wind up on *Holmes on Homes.*
> 
> All the HO wanted was (2) ceiling fans centered on the basement trac and now they are building a new house 12" off center :laughing:


Does this mean you'll be putting in the panel sideways?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Holesaw the middle out of an Arlington MB-8. That makes a really nice 5/8" thick medallion, 8" in diameter. Won't look bad at all on a white drop ceiling.


I think we're on to something.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Does this mean you'll be putting in the panel sideways?


yes.. too bad I can't put it upside down


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Octagon box.*

Use your ***** to make your own notches.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

scrooge said:


> Use your ***** to make your own notches.


You must be a pretty big boy, or you have a pair of 3-foot long dikes.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

scrooge said:


> Use your ***** to make your own notches.


She's busy.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Problem with that is the fan canopy would be sticking down 5/8" from the ceiling grid.
> 
> It has to be a tight fit like it was a regular drywall ceiling.
> 
> Next to impossible, why they called me


 
What they are asking you to do is impossible unless you hacked it in by screwing the fan bracket right to the track.

No matter what you use the fan will hang down at least a 1/2" because of the box (pancake box)

I would go the pancake box way, with all thread and then either hide the gap with a small medallion or some white weather stripping.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rich R said:


> What they are asking you to do is impossible unless you hacked it in by screwing the fan bracket right to the track.
> 
> No matter what you use the fan will hang down at least a 1/2" because of the box (pancake box)
> 
> I would go the pancake box way, with all thread and then either hide the gap with a small medallion or some white weather stripping.


That is a great idea.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rich R said:


> I would go the pancake box way, with all thread and then either hide the gap with a small medallion or some white weather stripping.


Yeah, that's sorta what I was getting at when I suggested sawing the middle out of an MB-8 to use as a thick medallion.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rich R said:


> What they are asking you to do is impossible unless you hacked it in by screwing the fan bracket right to the track.
> 
> No matter what you use the fan will hang down at least a 1/2" because of the box (pancake box)
> 
> I would go the pancake box way, with all thread and then either hide the gap with a small medallion or some white weather stripping.


That is a great idea.. just might work :thumbsup:


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, that's sorta what I was getting at when I suggested sawing the middle out of an MB-8 to use as a thick medallion.


 


ah, didn't know what an m8 was


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, that's sorta what I was getting at when I suggested sawing the middle out of an MB-8 to use as a thick medallion.


 
Marc.. who sells them??


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Thanks.*



MDShunk said:


> You must be a pretty big boy, or you have a pair of 3-foot long dikes.


 First take out the side k-os.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Marc.. who sells them??


They're on the shelf at my supply houses. Lowe's and Home Depot even have them now. Just go to your supply house and ask for an Arlington MB-8, and after they look at you puzzled, they're tap something into the computer, disappear into the aisles, and come back with one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They're on the shelf at my supply houses. Lowe's and Home Depot even have them now. Just go to your supply house and ask for an Arlington MB-8, and after they look at you puzzled, they're tap something into the computer, disappear into the aisles, and come back with one.


Thanks Marc.. I did not use the GAY button :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nobody's really mentioned it yet, but Wiremold makes a fan box that you could hang off rod, as suggested. That might be more obtainable for you. I don't know. They're not really white though. More ivory. Better than that old orange color. I think they called that "Buff", but it was orange to me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, why could you not take a fan rated octogon, notch it in an + and hang it with threaded rod or one of the caddy fan hanging kits.
I have hung track lighting like this( although not fan rated) and it seems like a decent way to do this and still be safe and to code.
scott


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> Yep, it ain't fun. Cut the grid (if it's not a main), use allthread to hang a box like you would in the center of the tile, then use grid wire to pull the grid back into place.


This one looks the best to me...:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nobody's really mentioned it yet, but Wiremold makes a fan box that you could hang off rod, as suggested. That might be more obtainable for you. I don't know. They're not really white though. More ivory. Better than that old orange color. I think they called that "Buff", but it was orange to me.


They make white too but I've only seen them at home depot/menards. White spray paint is cheap too. Wiremold also made a spray paint that would match the new ivory color to paint all the orange stuff. I spent much time as a kid painting wiremold boxes and 500.


----------

